# General Mandolin Topics > Mandolin Cafe News Discussions >  V-Picks Giveaway

## NewsFetcher

The Mandolin Cafe has posted the following news release:
V-Picks Giveaway

V-Picks, Handmade Guitar and Mandolin Picks manufactured in Nashville, Tennessee, is combining efforts with the Mandolin Cafe to give away 20 sets of picks to members of the site's online forum community. 

 

Forum members will have 72 hours to enter the giveaway and 20 individual winners will be selected at random and announced (and contacted) Friday morning, January 10, 2014.

Unlike past giveaways that are open to all visitors, the V-Pick giveaway is open only to Mandolin Cafe forum members (regardless of location). Those not registered may do so by filling out a membership request on the site.

Entry into the giveaway will be achieved by simply replying to the News announcement posted on the Cafe's forum. As with all giveaways, products won may not be sold or traded on the Cafe's Classifieds, and winners of the 2013 V-Pick Giveaway are not eligible to enter.

*The Prizes*

Each winner receives $21 worth of picks as follows:

1 Tremolo 1.0mm, retail value $101 Saga 1.5mm, retail value $61 Medium Round Ruby Red 2.75mm, retail value $5
---------------------------

NOTE: You may use your board membership to comment on news articles published by the Mandolin Cafe. Your comments will appear here and also will be appended to the end of the news article for public viewing. Standard board membership posting guidelines apply.

----------

anabonana, 

Astabeth, 

BeginnerMandolinistTyler, 

mandolinmailman

----------


## Ron McMillan

If I understood the bulletin correctly, all I have to do to enter is make this reply.

ron mcmillan

----------


## Shelagh Moore

OK! Replying with fingers crossed!

----------


## Kenneth Newell

Thanks cafe

----------


## SMH

I'm in - someday I'll win one of these things!

----------


## yarcod

I am a pick freak and these V-Picks would be nice.

----------


## PipeSmokeMcGee

I've heard great things!

Here's my entry.

----------


## Sasquatch

Vinni Vinni Vinni  I want to win-e win- win-e!!! :Laughing:     LOve the V-Picks I have now for the mando and flattop. Using a Screamer, Freakishly Large Round RR, Large Round PG, Diamond 4.10, plus a few more.  Would love to try the Tremelo.

----------


## dang

Mmmm... Pick sampler!

----------


## doc holiday

please count me in!!

----------


## Herbm55

I'm entering this AND buying a lottery ticket. Just in case there's some excessive luck floating around with my name on it........ :Smile:

----------


## yankees1

I haven't tried yet but would like to !

----------


## Timmando1

The never ending search for that "perfect pick". Thanks V-Pick for offering this to the mandolin cafe! I look forward to an opportunity to try a V-pick  :Smile:

----------


## Rush Burkhardt

Can never have too many V-Picks! Thanks for the nice opportunity MandoCafe and V-Picks!
Rush :Popcorn:

----------


## Elfhir

I want to try them !

----------


## albeham

Nice..love these picks. 

AL

----------


## Paul Brett

Count me in.

----------


## Jordan S.

Please include my name, thanks!

----------


## bro.craig

Me, too!

----------


## LoneStar Boy

Here's my reply.

----------


## Roger Moss

I have been wanting to try these picks out.

----------


## wreded

I've been wanting to try out these picks too.

----------


## Richard J

I would also love to win a set, so count me in as well.

----------


## Dale Ludewig

I'm in.

----------


## parttimepicker

I'd love to try these!  Thanks for the opportunity.

----------


## mandolinlee

Better odds than Power-Ball. Please, throw my name in the hat.

Lee

----------


## Svea

Count me in! Thanks!

----------


## roberto

Hola!

----------


## jazzjune18

Here is my entry from cold, frosty Billings MT.  

Hopefully I make it this time

Mark

----------


## Evan165

Sounds good

----------


## Tom D

Great picks! Thanks for the opportunity.

----------


## Marc Katz

Never tried them, but would like to.

----------


## J Mangio

Count me in!

----------


## mjb128wv

I'm in for the V Picks

----------


## theinone

From the arctic north by the great unsalted sea called Lake Superior
I wouldn't mind a V-pick sampler. They're as clear as the ice on the big lake here
and I'm sure the sound will be as clear and crisp.

----------


## Masterbilt

Count me in!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Matt

I'll give credit to Vinnie, I use his "Big Fattie". Easy for me to hold and it delivers great tone. Groovy etching, too!

Matt Thomas
Roanoke, VA.

----------


## John Eischen

I like 'em.

----------


## f5joe

These are great picks.  Love mine.  Thanks for the opportunity!  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Salmon Falls Strings

I've been wanting to try these for a while now, thanks for the opportunity.

----------


## Scotty Hendricks

Been wanting to try these. Maybe now.

----------


## Turtle

I'm always trying new picks, and I'd love to try a couple of these.

----------


## EricL

Another great Cafe opportunity.  Thanks Scott & Vinnie!

----------


## AlanN

In Like Flint. Thanks for the offer.

----------


## Mike Arakelian

Thanks for entering my name for the drawing.

----------


## jmayhew

would love to give them a try

----------


## PNBarber

Thank you, I'm in.

----------


## bd_nashville

I've been using the V-pick Red Rockers, and they are terrific!

----------


## Blewgrasser

Woohoo, free picks! :Laughing:

----------


## jm1mando

I currently use a V-pick as my practice pick. A wee bright for my "woody warm" dream tone but darn if it ain't bright and clear!

----------


## JFDilmando

Always up for trying something new

----------


## mandocanoe

Pick me please.

----------


## lakedog mando

Here's hoping..

----------


## rjs

There is always a chance!

----------


## Lghays

I'm still looking for the perfect pick. Maybe this will be it..😀

----------


## David Lewis

Improved my tone, my touch and my technique. I shout them from the rooftop.

----------


## Tommcgtx

Nice! Count me in!

----------


## Paul Statman

I haven't been impressed by many picks since 'discovering' the BlueChip variety. I have been curious about these!

----------


## skrwl

I'd try 'em out.

----------


## RemingtonS

Count me in!

----------


## Resoman

I'm in (I think)...

----------


## Marcelyn

What fun! Thanks.

----------


## Steve Davis

I'd love to win. :Mandosmiley:

----------


## brent lyons

Count me in!   :Grin:

----------


## Mando317

Excellent !! Thank you.

----------


## George R. Lane

Count me in.

----------


## GreenMTBoy

Good Luck

----------


## nanaimo

Once again I enter the path to the V Pick! Here's hoping!

----------


## Dan Co1e

Would like to take one for a test drive..

----------


## Steve Roberts

Count me in!

Steve Roberts

----------


## A-board

Thanks for another opportunity for top-notch gear. A V-Pick is frequently in my hand.

----------


## Freeskier02

Please "pick" me, v-picks are the best!

----------


## JoanB

Please add me.!!

----------


## dharma-bum

I'd love to try 'em! Thanks for the opportunity.
All the best

----------


## Clinton Johnson

Count me in also please :Grin:

----------


## TwoByFour

Crossing my fingers!

Folks, I've ordered from Vinni and Nancy before, on a couple of different occasions.  Excellent product, excellent customer service, darned nice people.  Send some business their way even if you don't win.

----------


## Cheryl Watson

Edit: I am not eligible since I won last year--Moderators please remove my comment, if you will.   I use the Lite Large and the Gladiator for jamming; they are LOUD!

----------


## wildpikr

"Pick" me, "pick" me!  :Grin:

----------


## Scottydawg

Pick me...............

----------


## Stephen Cagle

I'd love to have a few of these. Tried them at IBMA few years ago and they were pretty nice!  :Coffee:

----------


## bobrem

I am feeling the V-pick love.

----------


## jaymichael

Used a v pick at a gig where there was no p.a. system and you could hear me!

----------


## btrott

I'll enter

----------


## KanMando

I'm in.

----------


## Wayne Stuvick

Me too! I'm interested in how they stack up against my Blue Chip TAD-1R 80.

----------


## AP8221

Always like to try new plectrums!

----------


## Tom Hart

I'm in. I can't imagine anything better than the dawg pick.

----------


## Mark Levesque

Thank you for the opportunity. I would like to see how my mandolins sound with V-picks.

----------


## BradleyCharles

I love Vinnie's picks. Playing a gloss black Collings C-10. V-picks give this guitar the pop I need. Try one of Vinnie's V-picks, seriously!

Bradley Charles  :Smile:

----------


## KyleG_MandolinMuse

Know what would make the start of 2014 even better? Some new picks!

----------


## mcasey2006

Maybe this time.......!!!

----------


## Paul Haley

Include me in!

----------


## Doctor John

I have been trying to find just the right pick and have not quite found it yet, so would love to have some v-picks to try.

----------


## mandomiss

Here we go!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## furuta

Thanks!

----------


## Pittsburgh Bill

Count me in. I'm 62 years old and have never won anything in my life. 
This may be it!

----------


## Glennly

I'd like some free V's, please.

----------


## staggarlee

I'm in :Smile:

----------


## jambalaya

please count me in too.

----------


## Willieee

Count me in.  Thanks to Scott and to V-Picks for the opportunity.

----------


## RBMB

I'm in.

----------


## ronmandolin

I'd like to try them.

----------


## OldenMando

Ok. Here's my reply from Germany. I thought my Dawg-Pics were really good... It's always good to try something new.
Arne

----------


## djweiss

Thanks for another great raffle!

----------


## Tavy

And a reply from me too!!

----------


## beanpole

I'm in. Let the games begin.

----------


## Clef

I've been wanting to try V-Picks.

----------


## dmcginnis

I' like to try them!
Dave

----------


## flyod

Here goes, for another chance  :Laughing:

----------


## Mike Pilgrim

Deal me in. Thanks Vinni & Scott.

----------


## armyjordan

Those sure are purty...

----------


## jgarrow

I need these!

----------


## stickyfingers

Sweet! would love to try one (or several)!

----------


## Django Fret

Thanks for another great contest and hope I get picked!

----------


## Mandorich

Pick me!  I've been wanting to try V-picks for a while. Thanks.

----------


## twilson

I'll throw my hat in the ring.

Tim Wilson

----------


## DSDarr

Looking forward to giving these picks a try!

----------


## Treblemaker

Help me articulate my tone please!

----------


## rfloyd

Great!

----------


## Michael Bridges

Here's my reply. Fingers are crossed, I love V-Picks!

----------


## Gerry Hastie

Count me in! Good luck everyone!

----------


## Joseph Baker

I hate to sound redundant... but count me in too !

Joseph Baker

----------


## Danny Clark

nice ,V picks!!

----------


## Mandotarian

I'd like some new picks

----------


## Chip Booth

I'm in.

----------


## Paul Merlo

I'd love to try them, and I'll even send the ones I don't use to somebody else around here.  Thanks for the offer!

----------


## zingo_fh

Sitting in Carlsbad wondering when my V-Picks will arrive.

----------


## plawren53202

Plese count me in!

----------


## Russ Donahue

Sign me up! Please.

----------


## mandolinstew

been using the chicken pickin on guitar,would like to try others on mandolin

----------


## Timbofood

Hey, I'm in!

----------


## Annette Siegel

Would love to give them a try!

----------


## Trey Young

Name in hat, please.

----------


## bluesmandolinman

me too !

----------


## Spencer

Count me in too.  Spencer

----------


## garyedelman

Thanks for setting up this giveaway and 
supporting the Mandolin Café. I think we would
all agree your support is very much appreciated.
Gary

----------


## samlyman

I would love a chance to try out a V-Pick. I've been using a Blue Chip TAD 40 and Wegen 1.4 and love both of these...

Thanks,
Sam

----------


## Scot Thayer

I'm in.

----------


## Howie

Cool!

----------


## Gary Alter

Why not...

----------


## Cron-Z

...how fortunate, I was looking for new picks to try.  :Wink:

----------


## timothy.richard.parker

Recently placed my first order for V-Picks, expecting delivery soon.  Would be very happy to win these as they are different to the five ordered!

----------


## ColoradoMando

Never tried one these.  Loved to win on.  Thanks

----------


## JonDevin

Sign me up! :Mandosmiley: 

Jon

----------


## bobcoe

I like picks!

----------


## Mike Bullard

I'm currently hooked on the Jazz Mando picks but would welcome a chance to try the V-Picks.

----------


## Joe G.

I haven't tried a Tremelo, but I like the Saga a lot, and I've just been introduced to the Medium Roundvery fat tone, easy feel. I'd like to win another'n.

----------


## Chadah77

I would love to try these picks!!!!!

----------


## Skipenguin101

Was hoping to get a couple of V-picks for Christmas... maybe Christmas can come a little late!  Super excited to give the a try.   :Mandosmiley:

----------


## rb3868

I like mine

----------


## ForestWalker

I'm hoping V-ry much to win some V-picks.  Thanks for the chance!

----------


## Mark Wilson

V-pick me  :Smile:

----------


## Tito G

Yes please!!!

----------


## Dave LaBoone

I'm in! Thanks for the chance to win!

----------


## Mike Steadfast-Ward

I can't get these at all where I am. So the only way I'll be able to sample them is to win them. So here goes.

----------


## Nick Quig

I'm in! cheers V-Picks and Cafe.

----------


## camog

pppppppick meee

----------


## Matt DeBlass

Cool, I've been very interested in trying the tremolo model especially!

----------


## chris scott

I'll give it a try, thanks cafe and v-picks!

----------


## Joe Mendel

Count me in.

----------


## Peter Kurtze

yes please!

----------


## mjpetrie

Count me in.

----------


## Cecily_Mandoliner

This is a day-brightener! Thank you V-Picks and Mandolin Cafe!
 :Mandosmiley: 
~Cecily

----------


## sellvan

I have been seeing this pick. Would love to try one. Thanks

----------


## John Uhrig

Yes Please !

----------


## ksaffell

Hope I win.

----------


## Randy Dandy

I'm in....These pick are great! Only problem I have with them is that they are clear and hard to find once you lay them down.....Randy Dandy

----------


## jim simpson

Count me as one who would like to try. Have heard many positive comments.

Jim

----------


## WVPicker

Count me in.  Thanks!

----------


## Kevin Stevens

Yes Please

----------


## mazur1416

I have read great reviews of the V-Picks. It's time to find out for myself!

----------


## stonefingers

Me too! Me too!

----------


## Aldo

Well, you can pick your friends... and you know the rest.  I'm in..... :Mandosmiley:

----------


## SkitownPicker

Thanks for this... count me in!

----------


## Laird

I'm hoping this is the right place to enter to win a V-Pick!

----------


## MK in NC

Thank you for the opportunity.

----------


## the_polish_mandolinist

Love V-picks  :Smile:

----------


## Jimmijames

Please count me in.

----------


## JimKo

I am in. Thanks. JimKo

----------


## Jstring

Thanks to v picks and the cafe!

----------


## dougiebe

Thanks for the opportunity!

----------


## buccaneer78

I am in too

----------


## bcarver

Count me in.  Thanks for the opportunity.

----------


## bobby bill

Count me in.  Thanks.

----------


## mandowilli

Nice!

----------


## RCB

Ready to try some new pickin'

----------


## Nick Royal

Enter me in, too.

----------


## oskfelin

Count me in. Thanks!

----------


## Bob Bass

As I understand the instructions, this is effective registration for the V-Pucks Giveaway.

Thank you Vinni and Scott!

Bob

----------


## Eric C.

How cool. I'm a V-Pick user and loom forward to trying these styles.

----------


## gbarnett

OKAY!!!  Count me in.  I already own some V picks but, as everybody with MAS or GAS or PAS knows, one or even some ain't nearly enough!!
Thanks V picks and thanks to the Cafe.
George

----------


## Rockyjohnstone

Reading positive feedback on V Picks.  Hope to try one soon. Thanks

----------


## rmoss

Count me in!!  :Grin:

----------


## bowhuntr81

Free picks? I'm in!

----------


## Gregory Tidwell

I'm in.  Thanks guys.

----------


## Matt Vuksinich

I'd love to try these; thank you.

----------


## Amani576

Woot. Entering.

----------


## rebrant

May I have one please.

----------


## mmcadory

In for a try.

----------


## Stuart McTough

I've heard that these are a great pick.

----------


## Marc D

As a beginner I am game to try a bunch of different picks maybe v-picks will end up being my pick of choice...

----------


## David H

Add me to the list  :Smile:

----------


## Caleb

Thanks for the chance to win.

----------


## MandoliNV

Here goes nothing.

----------


## ~Dave~

I'm in

----------


## JBFedora

Count me in!

----------


## FodForThoought

v picks

----------


## Joe Robinson

Thanks, and hope to win.
Joe

----------


## lawrencelampton

They look good...wonder how they sound and feel??

----------


## Ma.Mando

Brrrr.....so cold-can't a good grip, we need V-picks!

----------


## Slaughtj

Wonderful!

----------


## LFA1

Count me in as well.

----------


## ManolinMac

I'm in! Maybe these are even more interesting than the Blue Chips I have.

----------


## steve gurr

Looking forward to putting these picks through their paces! Steve Gurr, Westbury, UK

----------


## Milan Christi

Awesome! Thanks for supporting the Mandolin Cafe AND all of us pickers!

----------


## jkmurray312

Hope to try one soon!

----------


## NickP

Here's my entry

----------


## CES

Fingers not crossed, but held in Compton-esque power pick grip position for luck!

----------


## vonoc

on my way to becoming a better picker with v-picks...I hope

----------


## amute

Great picks! I was given one years ago. 
Would love a few more.

----------


## gauclau

Merci.

J'ai un V-Picks 1.5 il va très bien

J'espère en gagné d'autres

----------


## kernstb

Wow.  Hat thrown....

----------


## Matt Livingston

Pick me!  Pick me!

----------


## Curt Palm

Please enter moi.

----------


## sjroth

entered

----------


## Mike O'Connell

Another pick is always welcome. Especially if comes my way for free.

----------


## Paul Hird

Thanks, I'm in and ready to win!

----------


## f5chopper

WooptyWOOO!!!  I love these picks...  Here's hoping I get a fatty for free

Only my third post since 2008 and it's for a free pick.  That's how much I love these picks.

----------


## n8c

Please enter me into the giveaway!

----------


## fiddleboat

Thanks!

----------


## John Rosett

I've been using V Picks for a few years now. Great picks!

----------


## bratsche

I'd love an opportunity to try them.  Thanks!

bratsche

----------


## Mandopotter

I like them.
I need them.
I want them.
Thanks Vinny!

----------


## mandodan1960

Yo Yo Yo Mando Dan in the house...

----------


## Sweetpea44

Woo hoo!  Hope I win!   :Mandosmiley:

----------


## gordonthurman

Pick me, pick me!! Please! Thank you!!

----------


## blawson

ping

----------


## MandoSquid

Here is my entry. Could use some new picks!

----------


## KenV

How doesn't love a free pick? Sounds good to me. Thanks for the opportunity.

----------


## mrmando

Moi, s'il vous plait.

----------


## homermando

I'm in.

----------


## Brian Glueck

Please enter me in the drawing for the V picks.  Thanks!

----------


## RobP

I'm in.. been dying to try the Saga pic

----------


## bhahn

Yes Please.

----------


## Mandolindian

I'm in....love V-Picks!

----------


## HagarNo55

Free stuff ... cool

----------


## DHopkins

Put me on the list.  I can impress the other members of the band with these.

----------


## bjshear

Confusing how we enter this. So leaving my post here if this is how it's done.

----------


## Alan Lackey

Very cool.

----------


## Ezhera

Nice picks  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Astabeth

They look cool - I would love to try them out!   :Mandosmiley:

----------


## John Soper

Gotta try these!

----------


## Tom Gill

Entering..thanks, V-picks

----------


## Uncle Levi

I'd like a chance to win. thank you,

----------


## Brandon Flynn

I'd love to try them!

----------


## marquescooper

done

----------


## doon can

I hereby reply to the thread. As I believe you said. I should do. Thankyou.

----------


## Tom Tax

Please include me

----------


## pheffernan

Having played V-Picks on my acoustic and electric guitar, I'd welcome the opportunity to try them on the mandolin.

----------


## Ken Scarbrough

Count me in.

----------


## Christine Robins

Entering give-away.

Christine Robins

----------


## Clement Barrera-Ng

I've been curious about the Saga so here I am! Fingers crossed  :Smile:

----------


## Artist3

I'm in!

----------


## Adam Tracksler

You can pick your friends.. and your nose.

----------


## 2Sharp

'Pick' me!
 :Grin:

----------


## KX71

Cool

----------


## TheBlindBard

Here's to hoping that I win  :Smile:  really curious to see other V-picks

----------


## Kirk Pey

Thanks for the chance.

----------


## Snook2

Thanks for the chance to win!

----------


## JLeather

Consider me entered!

----------


## Jim Murton

Pick me, pick me.... Please.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Ben Cooper

I would love to win some of these!!

----------


## dkight

Thanks Cafe !!!

----------


## Mike Floorstand

Yes please!

----------


## KEB

Thanks V-picks! Hope to be able to give a fantastic report about how great these are in a few weeks.

----------


## William Smith

awesome picks for the$$ count me in on this give away..

----------


## Jim McCullough

Pick me! Pick me! Pick me!

----------


## bones12

I like the picks but I also like contests, Doug in Vermont

----------


## Timothy S

Always excited to (possibly) get new gear to try! Thanks Vinni, Nancy, and Scott!

----------


## Popeye39

Thanks for the contest!

----------


## LA Mando

Count me in! Thanks so much!

----------


## Canoedad

Yes please!

----------


## Gotterdamerung

I celebrate Christmas in January as well.

----------


## stephenhbarlow

Would love to try these out

----------


## d18daddy

Thanks for doing this! Fingers crossed.

----------


## Hatter

Boom.

----------


## Charles E.

Scott and all, thanks for the drawing. I would to have a chance at these.

Charley

----------


## Indianarick

Consider me entered! Thanks!

----------


## mark sinkoff

please enter me into the v-picks giveaway.

----------


## Bill Lemerise

I'm in.

----------


## BDLefty

I own one V-Pick but I only use it at home so I won't lose it.

Butch D

----------


## Steve Lavelle

I'm ready to try something new!

----------


## Banjofiasco

Replying - Thanks!

----------


## Tim Anderson

Okay, I'll bite. Hope it's not just a hook in the mouth then a torn lip.

----------


## harmon

I'm with you guys

----------


## aborders

Looks like some good picks to me

----------


## Ben Richardson

was gonna buy one of these,
guess I'll try my luck for one first

----------


## MANNDOLINS

Pickit Wilson! :Grin:

----------


## Rod Freeland

Count me IN!

----------


## SWS

Thanks for another Giveaway.

----------


## Mandonube

Yay count me in please.

----------


## mjb128wv

I'm in for the V Picks - Thanks

----------


## hyperlinked

I'm in!  Thanks!

----------


## Bigtuna

I'm in. Send them on!

----------


## Richard Singleton

Count me in! thanks,rich singleton

----------


## TheMandoKit

Count me in!

----------


## Lesterfer

Would be nice

----------


## brent1308

I'd love to give them a try!

----------


## Jake Howard

Count me in!

----------


## Tailgate

"V" Pick me!

----------


## neclearwater

These look awesome. Let me be one of the 20!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## dreadhead

Count me in too, please! cool offer, hope I win!

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

Ves PVease.

----------


## twoscoobysnacks

If they really do improve tone, speed, and accuracy, would you send about 1000 of them? Thanks!

----------


## MS45789

Adding my entry!

----------


## Dr.Jeff

Cheers to all! And, good luck on the giveaway; count me in.

----------


## the_bokononist

I'm in!

----------


## sweed

let's gooo

----------


## Betsy Biemann

I'm in too!

----------


## Boonsboro

Can always use some good picks.

----------


## senglish70

I'm in.

----------


## Fred Young

Thanks all around! I'd love to be a lucky "Winner"

----------


## Lee Callicutt

Thanks for the chance!

----------


## cubegleemer

*fingers crossed*

----------


## Dan Douris

Thanks for another great giveaway! Count me in!

----------


## marclovesmarie

First post on Mandolin Cafe. Excited to be a part of the community and hope to win!

Thanks for having the contest!

----------


## phreshphish

Right on! I've been wanting to try these for a while now.

----------


## russintexas

I do like v-picks, and it would be cool to try a tremolo pick.

----------


## Bob Clark

I love to try new picks and have not yet tried these.  Thanks for another great give-away!

----------


## Terry W. Harvey

I'm in - thanks.

----------


## Eric Hanson

Thank you very much V-Picks and Mandolin Cafe for making this a possibility. 
Win the give-away or not, its always fun to see who does. And to hear the review of the products shared with all who may have PAS.  :Grin:

----------


## fuly4jc

Love my v pick

----------


## EdHanrahan

Thanks, y'all!!

----------


## jimlynn

In

----------


## Doug Heinold

In like Flynn.

----------


## Jeff Richards

You can never have too many picks to pick from!

----------


## H.P.

Go Hawks!

----------


## dchernack

dchernack

----------


## Ranger Stan

I feel like a winner.  Or a weiner.  Not sure which.

----------


## JPS1919A2

you mean I can actually have a chance to win some picks? :Disbelief:

----------


## Ken Colmer

would like to try them, thanks Ken

----------


## AleWatcher

I would love to be entered. I was actually shopping for picls earlier today (couldnt find any i liked!)

----------


## GRW3

I'd love to give them a shot.

----------


## Pete Counter

Ok, im in, always lookin to try new picks!

----------


## Jim Kirkland

I love the V picks that I already have.  Would love to add to the collection.

----------


## Bill Snyder

Maybe this will be my big break.  :Smile:

----------


## abworld

Sure- count me in-
Andy Blake
2ab@abworld.org

----------


## Erik Gran

I want to be in here as well!!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## clammo

way cool!  Been wanting to try one of these.

----------


## bootinz

i've never won anything in my life. could this be a first?

----------


## eadg145

This seems like a very nice selection of V-picks for mandolin.

----------


## Rainman

Thank you. Mandolin Cafe rules.

----------


## Jerry Turberville

I admit I didn't care for them at first, but I really like the V pick now.  It's all I use. They grip so well I rarely loose position when I'm playing.  Putting things away is another matter. I hate dropping the clear ones.

----------


## resophonic.rebop

enter my name in the drawing 
thanks thanks Scott

----------


## jchinkley

Count me in!

----------


## FraKo

I'm in!

----------


## musicology

I've tried them and they are incredible! I hope I'm lucky :Smile:

----------


## My dog Zeb

Sounds like fun!

----------


## atteendolin

I haven't tried them, thanks.

----------


## Lightner

Awesome, already have the Jazzmando V-Pick, mighty curious to add these ones too!  :Smile:

----------


## Bertram Henze

In, too. 
I have never won anything lotteristic in my life, so don't be afraid all ye others.

----------


## Susan H.

I'm in too.

----------


## Rob Beck

Please include me in the competition!

----------


## Martin Jonas

Yes, please -- one can never have enough picks!

Martin

----------


## Francis J

Me too please!!

----------


## Bluegrass Nut

I use the heavy V-Picks on mando. I have actually wore out 3 of them so far. I like 'em!

----------


## John Adrihan

Hey I'll give them a try, I like their shape.

----------


## Ben Vierra

Sign me up!

----------


## latentaudio

Wow it would be great to win some VPicks!

----------


## MANDOLINMYSTER

I never seem to win, but its fun trying!Thanks V picks and M-cafe

----------


## Galileo

Sign me up! Thanks!

----------


## Peter Skerratt

I'd love to try one!

----------


## MWCarr

Here I go again. Thanks

----------


## drmoniker

Those look sweet.  Fingers crossed...

----------


## Janos

Hi there,

I would love to try these.

Janos

----------


## AndyBea999

Seeing as I've lost the vast majority of my picks, I could really do with some more. Count me in.

----------


## Jim Gallaher

Sign me up!

----------


## padraicshay

Giddyup

----------


## capcarl

Sure would be nice to win something!  capcarl

----------


## Veikko

Why not. Never tried one.

----------


## 812peacemaker46

Looks good would love to try one!!!  








Gibson F5 Fern!!

----------


## Dave Weiss

Hi Vinnie, haven't talked to you in a while. Happy New Year!

----------


## Ken Lucas

Always up for trying a new pick

----------


## roanokejake

These are swell picks.
 JP

----------


## dubblestop

I absolutely "luVVVVVVVVVVVVV" V picks!

----------


## bongoben

I'm in.  Would love to try these out.

----------


## Dick Wade

I would like to give them a try to see if  all the hype is worth it.

----------


## bluegrassforme

Thanks for the opportunity.

----------


## Waynw Alleman

Count mein like to try a v pic

----------


## Tim Griffin

I'm in. Thanks"

----------


## Newmexmandoboy

me too!

----------


## wrj01

Hope for the best!

----------


## bigmomma

Actually just bought one in Peabody, MA of all places, but would love another free one.
Hope to be one of the 20 lucky ones.

----------


## CharlieKnuth

I would love to try these.

----------


## g00dvibe

I would love some of these!  I guess this is my entry.

----------


## donnied

I would sure like to give them a try. Heard nothing but good things about the V-Picks!

----------


## mandogerry

What the hey, I never win anything, but here goes.

----------


## kevin251

Just another awesome giveaway on the cafe, cheers!

Kevin

----------


## oldpoet41

Love those things except they are clear and if I lay one down I have a hard time finding it.

----------


## Shanachie

I'd like to give em a try. :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Chris Reber

Here's hoping! Liked the few models I tried a while back, interested in trying some different ones.

----------


## kevinplant

Count me in! :Grin:

----------


## sean cannon

Replied and thanks for the great competition

----------


## Jeffrey Sawyer

Hello and thanks for the chance!

----------


## Bob Bronow

OK, I'm in!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Billy R.

I'm in!  :Smile:

----------


## jshane

Here is my reply

----------


## Chuck Donovan

Hope to see picks soon

----------


## Mandolooney

Please enter me in the giveaway. Thanks.

----------


## Garryvandermolen

Never been lucky, but no harm in trying.  :Smile:

----------


## Stinky Old Hat

Count me in. Love those V picks!

----------


## Jim Abrams

I'm always looking for the holy grail of picks.  Thanks.

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

I'm In.

----------


## cecilwebb

I've not tried these, thanks for the chance/

----------


## thehoffer

Fingers crossed!

----------


## Mike Irwin

Would love to try these picks.  Thanks for the chance!
Mike

----------


## richardbradford

Good luck to all, thank you Vinni, Nancy and Scott.

----------


## David Matson

Thanks V-Picks and Mandolin Cafe for the giveaway!

----------


## BeginnerMandolinistTyler

Sweet! I would love to try another type of mandolin/guitar picks besides blue chip.

----------


## golfcourseguy

A Little Christmas present would be nice. Thanks, for the opportunity.

----------


## mcssmcsd

Replying to enter

----------


## chasray

Thank you!

----------


## Sterling

Count me in!  Always ready to try new picks....and strings.....and instruments!

----------


## AcousticNut

Looking forward to winning these Picks. Never tried a V Pick but they look good.

----------


## GBurke

Thanks, I could sure use some decent picks...

----------


## timothy.richard.parker

My first order for V-Picks: Freakishly Large Pointed Lite; Freakishly Large Round Lite; Large Pointed Lite; Large Round Lite; Large Pointed Ultra Lite.

----------


## andybenji

Chocolate?? CHOCOLATE!!

----------


## Selinarn

I would love to try these picks.

----------


## NoNickel

Reply. :Mandosmiley:

----------


## tnt2002

Would Love to try these out.

----------


## mountainblzr

Count me in.

----------


## 9lbShellhamer

Whoop whoop. I want!

----------


## Jerry Haynes

T :Disbelief:  
there is no way I can win a pick,  just not possible

----------


## Elliot Luber

Thanks for doing this.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## nordian

Love to give these a try. Thanks V-picks and thanks Cafe.

----------


## harper

Please include my name.

----------


## Killian King

Yes please. Thank you.

----------


## RootTheVerb

New picks!

----------


## HowlingCoyote

I am searching for a new pick, so to win would be fantastic!!! Thanks for the opportunity.

----------


## stringmanca

Sounds great to me - thanks for the offer! :Mandosmiley:

----------


## kristiebez

Reply!

----------


## anton615

count me in!!

----------


## Dan Cunningham

count me in also

----------


## samandolin

thank you mando cafe and v-picks

----------


## greenwdse

Dear Santa,

I've been very good so far this year. Can you see it in your heart to let me win the V-Picks Giveaway? 

You da man.

----------


## mandolinmailman

Thanks Mandolin Cafe. I love the V-picks!

----------


## Denny Gies

Count me in.

----------


## mandoisland

You can never have too many picks - so I take the chance to take part in this!

----------


## Randi Gormley

So, all I have to do is say I'd like to participate? Cool!

----------


## GeoffHodge

What can I say, I'm an optimist.  Crown me a V Pick winner.

----------


## jjewell

I'd love to try V-Picks...thanks!

----------


## Capt. Coolbreeze

Thanks V-Picks!!

----------


## Dick Dery

Here's hoping I win this one.

----------


## sethmulder

Sign me up, I want some v picks!

----------


## PolicyBlues

My reply: always ready to try new picks!

----------


## emersonarts

:Grin: picks make the man...

long as it is not nose picking.

emerson :Mandosmiley:  :Coffee:  :Mandosmiley:  :Coffee:  :Laughing:

----------


## James Rankine

As it stands I have a 1:25 chance of winning!

----------


## mtm

thanks, Cafe ... "picks" me !!!!

----------


## Greg Ashton

I'd really love to give these a try. Thanks for the chance.

----------


## mikeomando

I'd love to try 'em!

----------


## Tarbal

Here is my reply.  These look like great picks!

----------


## Randolph

Yep!

----------


## artilleryo

Count me in.

----------


## CSIMelissa

Keeping my fingers crossed! I'm new to the mandolin - bought my first a month ago - and I just have been using guitar picks with it.  Really would like to try one of these picks!

----------


## notred

May my luck be so much better then normal and I win this fine prize.

----------


## PsychoMedic

Count me in!!

----------


## lukmanohnz

My favorite mandolin pick is the JazzMando V-pick!!

----------


## Joe Welna

I'm in!
Thanks,
Joe

----------


## Dave Neudek

I'm in!! Wooohooo, go V-Picks!

----------


## mandopaul

Thank you for this opportunity!! :Wink:

----------


## erikwe

OK! It would be nice with some V-Picks.
/Erik

----------


## Toast

Here is my entry!

----------


## ericwall

OooooH.  They look great!!!!!!!!!!  Thanks Cafe.

----------


## mpeluso

PICK me PICK me!!!

----------


## jordanf

I need some picks.

----------


## hypnic.jerk

Love to try 'em!

----------


## sbarnes

I already use v-picks but would like to try the one I don't have yet....so enter me...

----------


## MandoRandy

Great! I have been wanting to try these picks. Thanks to the cafe, maybe I will have the chance. Thanks Cafe!

----------


## Richard.g.hampton

Sounds like a great idea!

----------


## JH Murray

Yes please!

----------


## Jeffweinstei

I would love to win this! :Smile:

----------


## capostring57

Could this be the end of my two-year search for the perfect pick? Do I feel lucky?

----------


## arlo_k

Great.  Have  a couple of V-Picks already, but these would be welcome additions!

----------


## moxie

count me in!

----------


## Backlineman

ready to be convinced. I'll try anything once.

----------


## Jacob

Yes, I would love to be the pick test dummy. Thanks.

----------


## ourgang

Just enter to be eligible??  Count me in.  Hope I win!!

----------


## Russ Jordan

Would love to try V-picks.  Thanks for the promotion!

----------


## montanafloater

Posting my reply. Thanks

----------


## Kevin K

Would love to tickle the steel with these....

----------


## Avocet

I like V-picks

----------


## dmamlep

I could never get the correct reading to enter, I guess that way you don't get to win,

----------


## Alan Epstein

Sounds good to me. Thanks!

----------


## Mastertone08

Please sign me up. These are great picks for guitar and mandolin.

----------


## fourcourse

Thanks for the opportunity

----------


## Bogle

Please enter me in the mix, and thanks!

----------


## kenny boy

thanks v-picks . good stuff :Smile:

----------


## Steve Zawacki

Count me in!  Last time I won something it was in 1965 and involved a letter from the President which started out, "Greeting ...." The prize included a tour of the Far East....

----------


## Dill Picker

I've had the chance to play with the infamous V-Pick a few times... loved the control and crisp tone.  Been using wegen picks for a bit because I love the grip and the phat smoothe tone.  Never owned a V-Pick nor knew the history.  Thanks for sharing your craft with the world, Vinni and Nancy.

Whoa, some far out creations - the duet!  2 picks in one?!
medium round ruby red might be my pick..
wait, no -  The Storyteller - what a great pick name!
or the Saga
they all seem awesome.  Good work, Vinni and Nancy!
Thanks for sharing their story, Scott.   :Coffee: 

brent   :Grin:

----------


## Merle King

Pick me!

----------


## Dale Pauline

I'm feeling pick lucky!

----------


## AaronVW

I've tried one V-pick and liked it.  Would love to try these others out!

----------


## slophand

Pick me! Thanks.

----------


## Phil-D

> I've tried one V-pick and liked it.  Would love to try these others out!


I'm in.  Right now I like to try as many different picks as I can.

----------


## amcconon

Me too!

----------


## Yellowmandolin

Yeah!  Picks!

----------


## tahern

Thank you.

----------


## Ken W

I'm ready to give some Vpicks a good workout.

----------


## Crbrennan

I'm in as well - good luck everyone!

----------


## Toycona

I'm in! Thanks for the contest and happy 2014.

----------


## neebee

I would love to try your picks. Thanks for the opportunity.

----------


## neebee

I would love to try your picks, thanks.

----------


## carleshicks

I've always wanted to try a vpick.

----------


## mugbucket

Yo quiero por favor!
 :Grin: 

Ski

----------


## Dale Hinckley

Would love to try these out. Thanks for the chance!

----------


## Hey, Old Guy!

Thanks! I'd like to try these out.

----------


## Bigshrimpin

Im in, Happy new year!

----------


## Bill Bradshaw

Guess I'm entered.

Cheers,

Bill

----------


## Mountain Dew

Fingers crossed for a win!

----------


## John Sawatzky

Please enter me for the V-Picks giveaway.

----------


## sonnyjammer

Ok, I would enjoy winning and checking out these picks, been trying  for years to win somethin here, but still waiting.... Thanks, I may roll the dice for the Kit anyway, if fate doesn't draw me name out here.   :Smile:  :Cool:

----------


## 3rdegree

Thanks V picks and Cafe!

----------


## d_b

Good luck to all....
Thanks to V picks and cafe

----------


## vegas

These picks rock for mandolin and guitar!

----------


## ians

Is it time to move on from those white Fender medium picks? Perhaps it is!
Thank you V picks and Mandolincafe.

----------


## fishdawg40

Howdy!

----------


## loess

Q: How many picks would a V-Pick pick if a V-Pick could pick picks? 
A: Twenty, of course. Hope I'm one of 'em.

----------


## abuteague

I'd certainly play a V-Pick if I had one in hand.

----------


## cruelcracker

V-Picks!!  Yeah!!

----------


## Christian Flanagan

:Chicken: 

Never tried V-picks. If I win some, then I will.

----------


## DocSheehy

Register me please.  Thanks Cafe.

----------


## stevemci

Sign me up, please.

----------


## Jim Ferguson

Fantastic giveaway.......thanks to all involved & good luck to all entrants.
Count me in!!!!!
Peace,

----------


## Avi Ziv

I'm in. Thanks for another fun giveaway!

----------


## mrkrgr

Add me to the list

----------


## SGavit

Add me to the drawing please!

----------


## k8ujf44

I really could use some more picks.

----------


## tdnate

These would be so awesome to use! Hope I am lucky enough!

----------


## imstrider

Hopefully, these will make me think I play better...

----------


## mandomayer

Count me in the drawing. These picks look sweet.

----------


## ketchepillar

Pick me!

----------


## Mike Snyder

Winner!

----------


## Raymando7

Yes please, I hope that they travel well to the UK    :-))

----------


## Nick Gellie

Well one never knows -  here is my entry.  I am happy to try a new V-Pick or two.

----------


## Robert Moreau

I would love to try a V pick!! Have been using Dawg and Wegen 150s up to now.

----------


## dherb

Here is my entry for the picks.  Good luck to me![/B]


> The Mandolin Cafe has posted the following news release:
> V-Picks Giveaway
> 
> V-Picks, Handmade Guitar and Mandolin Picks manufactured in Nashville, Tennessee, is combining efforts with the Mandolin Cafe to give away 20 sets of picks to members of the site's online forum community. 
> 
>  
> 
> Forum members will have 72 hours to enter the giveaway and 20 individual winners will be selected at random and announced (and contacted) Friday morning, January 10, 2014.
> 
> ...

----------


## dhbailey

I have bought some V-Picks and am amazed at the quality as well as at the wide variety available.  They certainly increase the choices so that people should be able to get the exact sound they're looking for on any particular song.

----------


## ghicken

Thanks and best of luck to all.

----------


## wag1943

hi  hope i  get   lucky      ty

----------


## Gregooch

Count me in, thanks. :Smile:

----------


## Skip Kelley

I'd like to try them! Thanks guys!

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Closing this Friday morning as stated in opening post. We'll provide a list of winners and contact them later this morning. 

Thank you Vinni and V-Picks!

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Congratulations to the following winners in our V-Pick giveaway. Each individual below has been contacted via PM with instructions on collecting their picks.

John Sawatzky
George R. Lane
sloanypal
Glennly
Manfred Hacker
KanMando
carleshicks
Dale Hinckley
Danny Clark
Nick Gellie
Nettles
slophand
artilleryo
Chip Booth
pheffernan
greenwdse
buccaneer78
Astabeth
yankees1
wildpikr

A reminder this giveaway is closed and over.

----------

Astabeth

----------


## Scott Rucker

Count me in. Vinnie sent three picks to me a few years ago via an AGF giveaway. Two of the three were fantastic picks for the money and my tastes. I still use one of them at times. Thanks, Vinni and Scott!!

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> Count me in. Vinnie sent three picks to me a few years ago via an AGF giveaway. Two of the three were fantastic picks for the money and my tastes. I still use one of them at times. Thanks, Vinni and Scott!!


Read the posts above.

----------

